# cobra wheels on a z31



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have asked about this before and yes I did a search, what backspacing do I need for the wheels front and back on the Z31? The wheels I want to do are 17x10.5 and 17x9


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

+35mm offset


----------

